# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalët turke në Gjuhën Shqipe

## chino

Përshendetje së bashku. 

Mendoj se kam tö drejtë, nëse them se numri më i madh bastardimeve të Gjuhës Shqipe e ka prejardhjen nga Turqishtja (e nëpërmjet të saj nga Persishtja e tutje). Sepse deri sot ndoshta kam mësuar për mijëra fjalë me prejardhe turke në Shqipe, dhe pothuajse gati çdo ditë mësoj tjera. 

Si mendoni ju, sa fjalë "tona" kanë prejardhje nga Turqishtja? Cilat janë këto? Dhe cilat prej tyre janë të pazëvendësueshme me fjalë shqipe? 


*

----------

aimilius (31-01-2018)

----------


## Yllëza*

Nuk eshte shume moti qe kam kuptuar se fjala *nejse* eshte fjale turke  :i ngrysur: . Mendoj se ne shqip mund te thuhet *sidoqofte*...

----------


## BIBIU

P.sh. :
penxhere   -    dritare
aksham      -    mbremje
hallall         -    ???
.......

----------


## Dito

Ne fjalorin folkflorik te shqipes gjenden rreth 3000 fjale te perbashketa me gjuhen turke.

disa nga to jane:

Cardak= Kopsht
avash = ngadale
avlli   =  mbi mur
zarar  = dem, faj
hakikat = respekt
qebap = hell

----------


## Bizantin

huazimet më të shumta në gjuhën shqipe e kanë prejardhjen nga latinishtja jo nga turqishtja. në shekullin e kaluar (20të) u bënë shumë përpjekje për t'u pastruar turqizmat (kryesisht nga a. xhuvani, m. domi, s. mansaku etj) dhe në fakt ishin të suksesshme. tendencat e purizmit kundrejt gjuhës turke kishin filluar që nga k. kristoforidhi.

----------


## alibaba

Çdo fjalë turke është e zëvendësueshme me fjalë shqipe. 

Fjala nejse, merr kuptime të ndryshme varësisht nga rasti mund të jetë: Sidoqoftë, Nashtë, Lëre, etj

----------


## Hyllien

> Përshendetje së bashku. 
> 
> Mendoj se kam tö drejtë, nëse them se numri më i madh bastardimeve të Gjuhës Shqipe e ka prejardhjen nga Turqishtja (e nëpërmjet të saj nga Persishtja e tutje). Sepse deri sot ndoshta kam mësuar për mijëra fjalë me prejardhe turke në Shqipe, dhe pothuajse gati çdo ditë mësoj tjera. 
> 
> Si mendoni ju, sa fjalë "tona" kanë prejardhje nga Turqishtja? Cilat janë këto? Dhe cilat prej tyre janë të pazëvendësueshme me fjalë shqipe? 
> 
> 
> *


Zotëri,

Ju thoni --> "mijëra fjalë".
Na i listoni këto mijëra fjalë në forum. Turqishtja vetë ashtu sic është një popull i sajuar, ashtu e ka dhe gjuhën të sajuar.

----------


## Hyllien

> huazimet më të shumta në gjuhën shqipe e kanë prejardhjen nga latinishtja jo nga turqishtja. në shekullin e kaluar (20të) u bënë shumë përpjekje për t'u pastruar turqizmat (kryesisht nga a. xhuvani, m. domi, s. mansaku etj) dhe në fakt ishin të suksesshme. tendencat e purizmit kundrejt gjuhës turke kishin filluar që nga k. kristoforidhi.


Kjo që thoni ju mund të vërtetohet krejt mirë dhe nga krahu tjetër, që trecereku i fjalëve latine kanë prejardhje etruske, ilire, pellazge dhe forma të ndryshme të greqishtes së lashtë. Mos harrojmë që ishin Epirotasit ata që të parët arritën të kolonizojnë jugun e Italisë përpara se të ekzistonte dhe vetë Roma.

----------


## Centaurus

> Çdo fjalë turke është e zëvendësueshme me fjalë shqipe. 
> 
> Fjala nejse, merr kuptime të ndryshme varësisht nga rasti mund të jetë: Sidoqoftë, Nashtë, *Lëre*, etj


P.sh, flet per dicka pastaj thua _nej (lere) se_, dhe vazhdon me dicka tjeter. Me se shumti perdoret kur gjat nje diskutime del nga tema, pastaj thua _nejse (nej se = lere se ?)_ dhe kthehesh perseri ne teme. 

Mua po me doket qe eshte keshtu, shqip.

----------


## Centaurus

> P.sh. :
> penxhere   -    dritare
> aksham      -    mbremje
> hallall         -    ???
> .......





> Ne fjalorin folkflorik te shqipes gjenden rreth 3000 fjale te perbashketa me gjuhen turke.
> 
> disa nga to jane:
> 
> Cardak= Kopsht
> avash = ngadale
> avlli   =  mbi mur
> zarar  = dem, faj
> hakikat = respekt
> qebap = hell


Prej ketyre fjaleve te na perdoren vetem _hallall, qebap_ dhe ata qe shkojne ne xhami nje kohe te faljes i thone _aksham_. Te tjerat une per vete disa nuk i kam ndegjuar kurr dhe disa i kam ndegjuar ne TV, sidomos nga keto te shqiperise.

----------


## xani1

Më vonë do t`i sjellë këtu disa vargje që i shkojnë përshtati kësaj teme.

----------


## javan

xani1, provat behen nja 3 seksione me poshte. Provoje atje zerin. 
Falemderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Bizantin

> Kjo që thoni ju mund të vërtetohet krejt mirë dhe nga krahu tjetër, që trecereku i fjalëve latine kanë prejardhje *etruske, ilire, pellazge* dhe forma të ndryshme të *greqishtes së lashtë*. Mos harrojmë që ishin Epirotasit ata që të parët arritën të kolonizojnë jugun e Italisë përpara se të ekzistonte dhe vetë Roma.


nga këto katër gjuhë që përmend vetëm greqishtja e lashtë njihet. nga të tjerrat dimë vetëm thërrime.

pra si mund të themi se latinishtja ka huazuar një fjalë nga ilirishtja kur nuk dimë afërsisht asgjë nga fjalori i ilirishtes?

----------


## amela1

Xhade-Rruge
Nashti-Tani
Haber-Lajme
Ishallah-?
Pazar-Treg

----------


## Yllëza*

> Xhade-Rruge
> Nashti-Tani
> Haber-Lajme
> Ishallah-?
> Pazar-Treg



Ishallah - Dashte Zoti, Dhashte Zoti, Shpresoj... ?!?!?! (keshtu mendoj une)

----------


## Hyllien

> nga këto katër gjuhë që përmend vetëm greqishtja e lashtë njihet. nga të tjerrat dimë vetëm thërrime.
> 
> pra si mund të themi se latinishtja ka huazuar një fjalë nga ilirishtja kur nuk dimë afërsisht asgjë nga fjalori i ilirishtes?


Flisni për veten tuaj Zotëri. Thoni "unë nuk di gjë", nuk ke pse përgjithëson paditurinë.

Unë po të them që me standartet e njohjes së gjuhëve as greqishtja e lashtë nuk njihet, madje as vetë grekët e lashtë nuk e dinin se nga u vinte gjuha. Për Etruskët literaturë ke boll besoj.

Unë jam akoma në pritje të këtyre mijëra fjalëve, madje po e ul pretendimin tim në disa qindra që mos ti haj shumë kohë "atleta christit".

----------


## Bel ami

Duke qene se pushtimi turk pati nje ndikim mjaft te madh ne etno kulturen tone per 500 vjet, pati edhe  nje fluks mjaft te madh fjalesh turke ne shqip.Keto fjale u perdoren thuajse ne te gjtha sferat e jetes si ne terminologjine fetare, ne etnografi,ne ndertime dhe kudo.
Dhjetra fjale turke hyne ne terminologjine fetare kur Shqiptaret filluan te ndryshojne fene nga te Krishtre ne Myslimane ja disa fjale:
e premte - e xhuma
mengjes- sabah
mbremje - aksham
po ashtu ne etnogafi kemi nje mori fjalesh si canak,sahan,kazan,bakllava,byrek,kadaif,xhezve,
filxhan,dollap,qemer,penxhere,defter,bodrum,ballko  n etj.
Gjithashtu edhene te fjalorin e administrates (se atehershme) kishim plot fjale si kadi,bej,aga,
shahit,miftar etj.
Duke qene se ne i jemi larguar mjaft ndikimit turk, dalengadale edhe keto fjale po e humbasin perdorimin e tyre te dikurshem. Ne fjalorin e administrates thuajse kto fjale nuk ekzistojne me.Dalengadale edhe nga fjalori yne do t dalin pergjithmone keto fjale sepse perdoruesi nuk e shikon me te arsyeshme ti perdore keto fjale.Disa dhjetra fjale i kane gjegjesat e tyre ne shqip, disa jane krijuar me vone dhe gjuha shqipe duke qene se eshte nje gjuhe mjaft dinamike eshte duke i zevendsuar turqizmat. Te mos harojme se 500 vjet pushtim nuk ishin pak dhe si thote Kadareja ne nje poeme " keshtjellat e sintakses nuk i moren dot".

----------


## alibaba

> pra si mund të themi se latinishtja ka huazuar një fjalë nga ilirishtja kur nuk dimë afërsisht asgjë nga fjalori i ilirishtes?


Përse shumë fjalë ilire që janë me B, tek latinët shëndrrohen në F ose V ??

Psh.

Bashkë - Fasces
Bir - Filius
Burrë - Vir
Korb - Korvus

Etj.

----------


## chino

> huazimet më të shumta në gjuhën shqipe e kanë prejardhjen nga latinishtja jo nga turqishtja. në shekullin e kaluar (20të) u bënë shumë përpjekje për t'u pastruar turqizmat (kryesisht nga a. xhuvani, m. domi, s. mansaku etj) dhe në fakt ishin të suksesshme. tendencat e purizmit kundrejt gjuhës turke kishin filluar që nga k. kristoforidhi.


Ok, nuk e kam ditur. A ka ndonjë referim mbi këtë pohim? Pyes për këtë arsye: Edhe pse kam mësuar 3 vite latinisht, nuk e kam fituar bindjen se kemi aq shumë fjalë të ngjashme sa kemi me Turqishte. Por kjo mund edhe të jetë vetëm një përceptim subjektiv i fakteve nga unë. 


*

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> huazimet më të shumta në gjuhën shqipe e kanë prejardhjen nga latinishtja jo nga turqishtja. në shekullin e kaluar (20të) u bënë shumë përpjekje për t'u pastruar turqizmat (kryesisht nga a. xhuvani, m. domi, s. mansaku etj) dhe në fakt ishin të suksesshme. tendencat e purizmit kundrejt gjuhës turke kishin filluar që nga k. kristoforidhi.



me qe e njoh shume mire se i drejtohem nje personi qe flet  me fakte ..do doja te me sillje disa fakte me huazime te shqipes nga latinishtja...jo nga italishtja e fjalve te reja te teknologjis.

faleminderit.

----------

